# Two wins in one day



## Hooked (28/4/18)

What a day this has been! First the vape meet which was a WINNER, then I stop at Spar on the way home and win free shopping and then I get home and find out that I won a comp on the forum - the Xtar Charger and Powerbank. 

Whew! I'm so lucky - and very grateful too!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------

